# 다 vs 전체 , 전부



## Ami10

Hi, I was learning about how to express "all, entire". I know that 다 is more like an adverb than a noun.  I heard that  전체 has the same meaning, but it's a noun. So when using 전체, we should be careful because the sentence may sound weird and unnatural.
Can someone explain this point by giving some examples if it is possible.
Thank you.


----------



## bonbon2023

Check the parts of speech(품사) of words meaning the same or the similar. 

Imperative sentence(명령문): 여기 있는 사과(를) '전부/전부 다/다' 주세요. (Please give me all the apples in this store)                                         
The underlined in the first are adverbs modifying '주세요'. But when there's pause after '전부' in '전부 다' while reading, '전부' can perform as a noun, i.e. the sentence can be "여기 있는 '사과(의) 전부(를) 다 주세요." and noun 전부 is interchangeable with '전체'. And notice that adverb phrase '전부 다' is the most emphatic than other adverbs, 전부 or 다.

Declarative sentence(평서문): 그는 과일가게에 있는 사과를 '전부/다/전부 다' 샀다.  과일가게에 있는 사과 전체/전부를 (다) 샀다. (He bought all the apples in the store.)

Exclamatory sentence(감탄문): "사과를 (전부) 다 사다니 그 사람은 정말 부자군!" "사과(의) 전체를 다 사다니 그 사람은 정말 부자군!" ("What a rich person to buy all the apples!")

Interrogative sentence(의문문): "그 남자가 사과를 '다/전부' 사 갔나요?" "그 남자가 사과의 전체를 (다) 사 갔어요?" ("Did he buy all the apples?")

Suggestive sentence(청유문): "올 크리스마스에 우리 베이커리에 있는 사과파이를 '전부/다' 고아원에 기부합시다." "Let's contribute all the apple-pies in our bakery to orphanage on coming Christmas."


----------



## Ami10

Bonbon2023, 진짜 고마워요.
I have to read it few times more to get used to the nuance between between those words.


----------



## youngbuts

As bonbon indicated well, 전부/전부 다/다 seem to share a quality of the determiners in English.


여기 있는 사과  전부를/전부 다를/다를 주세요.  
여기 있는 '사과(의) 전부(를) 다 주세요.
여기 있는 사과를 전부/전부 다/다 주세요.     

Given me all the apples here. 
Given me all of the apples here.
Given the apples here all to me.( floating of the determiners)  

But 모든 can not be used as a pronoun, but only as an pre-adjective. Its noun form is '모두'
나는 모든 세상을 보고 싶다.(O)
나는 모든을 보고 싶다.(X)
나는 세상 모두를 보고 싶다.(O)
나는 모두 세상을 보고 싶다.(X)


----------



## Ami10

*youngbuts, I am processing right now all the information you gave me. It helps a lot. Thank you sincerly. 
*


----------

